# 30k Alpha Legion Army - The WAAAGH Studios



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Ever since reading Legion I've wanted to build an Alpha Legion army and now with Betrayal at Calth being released it's time to finally get it done.

Here are a few shots of some of the models I've built from BAC along with a few extra bits:








and here's the first test model for the colour scheme:




Most of my time is taken up with commission and general business work so I rarely get a chance to work on my own miniatures but this is an army I've wanted to do for a long time so I'm going to try and squeeze in as much time on them as possible.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my. That test model is friggin' nice dude. Care to share how you got that look?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, Alpha Legion are my pet favorite legion and that's a tip-top test, so I'll be watching this with interest.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Follows this with huge interest!


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you liked it!
@ntaw: I'll be writing a tutorial with step by step pictures for my website so I'll make sure to link it here when that's finished.

First half of the Tactical Squad is all done now:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

That is quite a nice color you've got going on there can't wait for that tutorial see if i can use such a pearlescent green myself for something.... keep it coming.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Second half of the Tactical Squad is done now aswell so that's the first completed squad:


----------



## It is I Cato Sicarius (Apr 2, 2016)

They look super neat and clean. Good job dude


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

Just finished off a Meltagun support squad for this army:



Next up will be a Rhino so hopefully the scheme will translate well to vehicles.


----------



## furryblueelf (Nov 6, 2013)

They are fantastic. That blue is glorious! Very much looking forward to the tutorial!


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got the Rhino finished now aswell:


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm taking these to a local tournament on Saturday so I'm trying to get the last few parts of the list finished off/ up to 3 colours in time for that. I'll post some pics when they're done and try to get some in game shots aswell. 


Here's the list of steps involved for painting the armour for those that were interested:


The WAAAGH Studios - Painting Alpha Legion Armour:

Grey Primer - Airbrush at 25 PSi - Always put Thinner in Airbrush first

Step 1: Airbrush Layer - 50/50 Army Painter Plate Mail Metal/ Vallejo Thinner Medium

Step 2: Airbrush Zenithal Highlight - 50/50 Army Painter Shining Silver/ Vallejo Thinner Medium

Step 3: Airbrush Zenithal Highlight - 50/50 Tamiya Clear Green/ Tamiya X-20A Thinner

Step 4: Airbrush Layer - 50/50 Tamiya Clear Blue/ Tamiya X-20A Thinner

Step 5: Edge Highlight - Army Painter Shining Silver

Step 6: Airbrush Layer - 50/50 Tamiya Clear Blue/ Tamiya X-20A Thinner

Step 7: Wash - Nuln Oil (Only in the recesses)

Step 8: Glaze - Guilliman Blue


----------



## furryblueelf (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks very much for posting that recipe AlexHeap. Some painters dont like to give away their instructions like you have there good sir.

Good luck in your tournie! You deserve a win or at least a cookie.


----------



## AlexHeap (Jun 3, 2011)

@furryblueelf: It's no problem, I'm always happy to share my techniques. 

Here's a shot of the army pre-tournament:



Not everything's finished but I'm pretty happy with how it all looks together. There's a few sneak peaks of other units I'm working on in there aswell.


----------

